# Terrasport II vs / compared to the IWC Mark XVII



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Hoping to get some insight on this. Anybody have experience with the Terrasport II and Mark XVII in the flesh. Seem nearly identical, but for the anti-magnetism in the Mark XVII, and reputedly better bracelet in the IWC. Is the IWC worth three times as much as the Terrasport?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Can't comment on the IWC, but I have the Terrasport II and find it to be an excellent watch. Good quality, and very easy to wear.


----------



## dberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Have you put the Terrasport on any interesting straps? Do you swim with it?


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

http://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd460/Nokiemon/Watches%20For%20Sale/20140118_142140.jpgI own a Terrasport I (for the 2nd time) and I used to own a mark XVI. There are differences and similarities and in my opinion the IWC price is not worth 3x the price, or thereabouts. The little difference I prefer on the Muhle are the metal framed hands vs. black framed on the IWC (it aids in legibility), the luminous numerals on the Muhle dial vs. non-lumed numerals on the IWC,and the slight usage of red on the IWC dial and seconds hand, and the more classic date window, and the use of '9' and '6' and '3' on the Muhle dial. I agree the dials are somewhat similar, but I find the Muhe very appealing and an overwhelmingly good choice as an alternative to the IWC.


----------

